# Downtown Columbus dam removal project



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The work begins: today they notched the Main St. dam to lower the pool. This will completely change the look of the river through the heart of town. I'll update this thread as the project goes on.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Keep us posted.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks Alex. whose got the contract? obviously not Kokosing as machines are not "koko orange"  How much of the river will now be "navigable"??


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow, this happened fast!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I was told that Igel got the contract.

Yes it happened fast and under the radar. When the project was announced there was great fanfare with the Mayor and all, but the actual breaching today is not covered in any of the local news media. I'm one of maybe half a dozen amateurs who got pics of the one-time event. 

Wait, once we get past this winter storm and Thanksgiving, there should be a big mud flat through the heart of town, and then maybe there will be some Dude Where's My River stories in the news.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I wonder what thats gonna do to that restaurants view of the confluence? Mudpit? Ate there once, it was really good! Kinda hard to find though unfortunately.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

thats really neat. i wish that ours was about a foot taller.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I was told that Igel got the contract.
> 
> Yes it happened fast and under the radar. When the project was announced there was great fanfare with the Mayor and all, but the actual breaching today is not covered in any of the local news media. I'm one of maybe half a dozen amateurs who got pics of the one-time event.
> 
> Wait, once we get past this winter storm and Thanksgiving, there should be a big mud flat through the heart of town, and then maybe there will be some Dude Where's My River stories in the news.


Dude, where's my river? I like it! 

I'll be the first to admit that the aftermath of this removal won't be as problem free as the 5th ave one. There really is a significant amount of sediment right at the confluence. I can't wait to see what sort of odd stuff is uncovered. Any idea when the pool will be drained?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Since they've notched the dam, it's draining right now. I don't know how deeply they've notched it, though. I would guess that by today the pool will be low enough to no longer go over the intact parts of the dam.

Yep, I'm expecting some serious mud flats, especially since the 5th Ave. dam removal probably washed a lot of sediment down the Olentangy. My understanding is that they'll use that sediment to reconstruct "natural" banks.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

I sure hope this isn't the Greenlawn dam I fished when I lived in Columbus. We caught every known freshwater fish in the state below that dam. 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Greenlawn will remain, it has a major sewer line in it. There is no other dam below it on the river.

But, wouldn't it be great if we could get them to install a fish ladder?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> But, wouldn't it be great if we could get them to install a fish ladder?


It wouldn't be like salmon or trout usiing it, but some fish definitely would. Especially when the water is up. Sounds like a joint project for FOSR & OGF.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Just curious, any know how deep was the pool at this one? Maybe about 5-6 feet?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

flounder said:


> Just curious, any know how deep was the pool at this one? Maybe about 5-6 feet?


Who knows. The really old histories talk about people boating out to islands in the river to picnic and get away from the city. Then, old photos from after there was a dam (there has been more than one) show dredging operations, so maybe the original river channel has been scooped away a long time ago.

Once the pool has drained, let's see what channel remains. They will build whatever they want, and maybe they can design and contain the flow and form of the river, but it's a wild thing and it could throw down another 1883 or 1913 or 1959 flood event anytime.

Save the river? Save your SELF from the river.

Oh, another shot from yesterday at the work site - this might be a handy rig to have if the streets flood again.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

like the pictures keep em coming


----------



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

The river was pool in front of COSI was between 12 to 15 feet deep. I fished the area close to the Broad St Bridge quite often. It was a excellent place to fish. The city dredged the river in the mid to late 60's or early 70's. I can't remember exactly when, I just remember seeing dredge boats out on the river. I'm very sorry to see the dam go -- it was one of my favorite places to fish -- never failed to net fish when I fished there. I just hope the city does something to improve the area -- there took the dam out at fifth Ave and I still don't see any improvements in the area like they publized.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

After the 10+ year debacle surrounding the fall of the 5th ave. Dam I expected this project to take YEARS to come to fruition. Removing the Main St Dam was NEVER even on the Radar. WOW, did this happen FAST! ~ GO CITY OF COLUMBUS!

As for the original riverbed I have been told that there is still some left along the west bank infront of COSI. Giant, round,smooth boulders, gravel, rocks etc.

Also there is like a 20 (or 30) ft drop off right at the confluence upstream, going to be extremely interested to see what happens in that area once the water comes down. Going to be AWESOME to wade (parts of) the confluence here in a few years, Wipers should stack up there like crazy!

As with the 5th ave Dam im extremely excited on one hand, but still sorta bummed out on the other: There's still going to be raw sewage pumping into the Olentangy/Downtown Scioto on a regular basis, raw sewage tends to send me fishing cleaner waters. Any idea on when the City is going to fix most (or all) of the CSO's? (I know they are currently fixing the issue, but not sure when they are going to be done)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

George43001 said:


> The river was pool in front of COSI was between 12 to 15 feet deep. I fished the area close to the Broad St Bridge quite often. It was a excellent place to fish. The city dredged the river in the mid to late 60's or early 70's. I can't remember exactly when, I just remember seeing dredge boats out on the river. I'm very sorry to see the dam go -- it was one of my favorite places to fish -- never failed to net fish when I fished there. I just hope the city does something to improve the area -- there took the dam out at fifth Ave and I still don't see any improvements in the area like they publized.


You must have missed the huge movements of sediment and reconstruction of a winding riverbed from the dam all the way past Lane Ave!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a photo from today taken from another site.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Pictures don''t do it justice, you gotta see it with your own eyes, absolutely amazing whats being uncovered.

Article From Todays Paper:
http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2013/12/03/scioto-to-become-muddy-mess-downtown.html




























Below Main St. Bridge. (A little rough but as the article states it's going to get worse before it gets better)



















Olentangy going under 33 (right before the Confluence), man alive did that riffle look sexy, passer by even remarked "looks like there should be brook trout in there!"



















Overlooking the Olentangy, right at the Confluence with the Scioto. Sick Cat/Saugeye hole has opened up right underneath the pedestrian bridge.










Scioto under Souder ave, just before the Confluence.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I think that's my bike....

Need moar pics!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

ack, you're on it! 

I started upstream and I ran out of daylight before I got south to the dam itself.










The confluence - with a new island revealed










The Olentangy now drains in a running riffle where it used to be slack water (that's the old city power plant in the background)










Looking north to Broad Street, that muck was pockmarked with footprints which I'd guess were from the mussel rescue










Looking south and running out of daylight


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Guess the guys launching bass boats are not very happy,I am. Going to have to float that part soon, can't wait until spring! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> ack, you're on it!


 Coolest thing I've seen in quite sometime, honestly never thought i'd live to see it...



FOSR said:


> Looking north to Broad Street, that muck was pockmarked with footprints which I'd guess were from the mussel rescue


Yup, ran into them upstream along with Nick from the DNR, they're collecting all the mussels,ID'ing them, then returning them to the Olentangy. Also believe the company doing the construction work was Stantec.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

not the best images but one is from the confluence and there is a huge mud flat there .The other is just a little further down river. It's crazy looking right now! Might have to walk down at lunch.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks awesome, just talked to daddy Dave, getting back to the launch when the tangy is up might a witch now, can't wait to float it, think I'll wait until mother nature cleans the place up, bet you could disappear in the muck now 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thats "The Hole", hopefully everyone forgets about it come spring...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

StuckAtHome said:


> I'll wait until mother nature cleans the place up, bet you could disappear in the muck now


No-Joke: watched a guy working on the Mussel crew take a step off of a gravel bar and go "Nut-Deep" in muck. Man do we need some torrential flooding this spring to clear all that crap out...

As said in the first sentence of the article I linked "It's going to get worse before it gets better"...Once it gets better...:B


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I was asked if I wanted to volunteer for that mussel rescue, and I declined because I don't have the footgear for muck like that.

Yes, there's a whole new island off the confluence restaurant. The restaurant itself looks kind of, um, hurricane-ready.

Those rowing shells have lost their playground.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Need to get depth finder on yak and head down there, know of a dozen deep holes from my bass boat days, can't wait to see it, today would be great for the weather! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I walked over the Town Street, Main Street, and Broad Street bridges yesterday, and it's looking pretty good. Under the Broad Street bridge, the water is REALLY shallow. We counted 7 bicycles and umpteen shopping carts in the water right under that bridge, a couple of them the handle bars were sticking out, meaning the water is well under 28" deep at those places now. Before the removal, we could never see these items.
[/COLOR] 
Walking along the wall of stairs over by COSI, I picked up over $4.00 in change that had been dropped down in the water. It was all on the lower step in front of COSI, and could not be seen, let alone walked on. It looks like the Scioto may well just be a more wadable stream again some day.


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

It is pretty cool what Columbus has done with taking out all the lowhead dams. I wish the state would take all the ones out on the gmr from Dayton thru Hamilton. Makes me want to move to Columbus more everyday

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Here is the images from my walk today. Bottom didn't look to bad to be honestly, it was cool to see the old foundations of builds and what looked like a wood wall that once was the board walk. Who knew??


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Very cool. What's going to happen to the Santa Maria? They'll need to dredge around her and come up with way too deal with greater level changes. Love to see upstream of confluence on big river, wonder how many new riffles are there? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Pic from above...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Checked it out at lunch....wow. The wooden piling strucures down by the dam are something else. It looks like a warzone just upstream of the dam. Random crap sticking up everywhere. Wish I could wade around. Seriously contemplating taking the yak out sometime this winter just to explore.

There was a group of gulls going insane just N. of the bridge there....who's going to catch the first wiper


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw a young lady jump off the broad st. bridge due to family problems, fire dept had already launched there boat but it was so shawllow they could barley get to her, she was only waist deep. I was only 5' away from her when she jumped and had tried to talk her out of it for about 15min.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very cool thread, thanks for sharing, we have a dam here in warren on the mahoning river thats facing the same fate (in fact 3 if im correct). it was pretty cool to see the water level up stream of the damn in columbus drop so quick. honestly at first i didnt realize it would.DUH? so i guess im not suprised people up stream are so puzzled by the mud. keep us posted.

oh by the way, how many bodies have been found


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Amazing pictures guys! It's going to be very cool once she's all done... The riverfront by COSI just going to look weird now... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> oh by the way, how many bodies have been found


My buddy and I joke every day about going down to the river in the evening with a fake skeleton or just a skull...getting it muddy, and making it so you can just barely see the outline in the mud along the Mile...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

An alligator skull would make a good prank.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Or take some pieces of plywood, cut them to resemble the old style caskets and make it look like an old graveyard was being uncovered....

Mr. A


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe a big inflatable Godzilla set up before dawn


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I understand why most on this site are happy about what is being done to the downtown pool, and the argument for returning the river to its natural state. For those who enjoy wading, this will open up some new water.

Personally, I feel the changes are an unfortunate loss of some phenomenal largemouth habitat. With a limited number of public largemouth fisheries close to downtown, losing the confluence pool is a sad event for many who prefer to chase green fish. I feel lucky to have had many good trips before this unique largemouth fishery was destroyed forever.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> I understand why most on this site are happy about what is being done to the downtown pool, and the argument for returning the river to its natural state. For those who enjoy wading, this will open up some new water.
> 
> Personally, I feel the changes are an unfortunate loss of some phenomenal largemouth habitat. With a limited number of public largemouth fisheries close to downtown, losing the confluence pool is a sad event for many who prefer to chase green fish. I feel lucky to have had many good trips before this unique largemouth fishery was destroyed forever.


I miss "River-Smallmouth-Mike"...

Jokes aside, yes the removal of the Lowhead may negatively impact the Largemouth fishery (I wouldn't say destroy, remember we're still going to have the Greenlawn pool down stream for those LM to hang in). However the new flowing river is going to bring numerous new Gamefish into that stretch. Fishing/Habitat for Saugeye,Smallmouth,Catfish (Flathead and Channels) Hybrids and White Bass will be profoundly better. "The hole" on the Olentangy is already one of the most bad-ass Catfish holes i've ever seen, period. Yes, we may loose some of the LM habitat, in-turn, however, we will gain an awesome fishery for any number of Riveriene species.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Im going to be pissed if this is what the final outcome is. There is absolutely 0 pool-riffle-run structure. Looks like a miniature version of what was there before the water came down 

FOSR can you verify whether or not they plan to put a pool-riffle-run sequence in-place?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

So maybe i missed it but what are the benefits of removing a dam from a river? just to make it natural flowing and offer better habitat for fish?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats what's on their website man. Greenways! Not sure about south of that. I wouldn't want targetable structure with so much access lol! Combat fishing at its finest..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

tehsavage said:


> So maybe i missed it but what are the benefits of removing a dam from a river? just to make it natural flowing *and offer better habitat for fish?*


Yes. Which is accomplished by "installing" a pool-riffle-run sequence - judging from the artists interpretation that is not going to happen .


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Isn't some of that area marshland and some migratory bird sanctuary or conservation area? Hows that being affected?

And yeah, it seemed there was much more talk about natural flow etc. Those renderings leave a lot to be desired structure wise. We have to hope they make it diverse.. Not sure I like all that "greenspace" though..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Isn't some of that area marshland and some migratory bird sanctuary or conservation area? Hows that being affected?


I believe that area will be un-impacted as it is part of the "Greenlawn Pool" above Greenawn Dam.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> I miss "River-Smallmouth-Mike"...


Mike still loves fishing for river smallmouth 

He just thinks that we had a very unique fishery downtown that is gone now. I've caught musky, saugeye, carp, buffalos, catfish, wipers, crappie, largemouth and smallmouth from that pool. Some of the biggest saugeye I've caught anywhere (and in good numbers) came from the deeper holes cranking rockpiles that are now sticking out of the water from the photos I've seen. It had a great combination of deep (20 plus feet) holes, shallow riffle areas, slack backwaters, wood cover, and riverine grasses. I used to fish a buzzbait or frog out of that grass, and the smallies would whack it like they'd never seen a bait before. In my opinion, that stretch will now fish just like the rest of the entire non-impounded river does. 

Greenlawn isn't nearly the same fishery - it lacks much of the offshore structure that the Confluence pool had - plus I get nervous fishing down there...

But there's no sense in whining, because it's done. I'm just feeling a little nostalgic. Luckily I have some great memories


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It sure was a nice pool and I'll miss it too!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> In my opinion, that stretch will now fish just like the rest of the entire non-impounded river does.


The Non-Impounded section of the river (Scioto) just North fishes Excellent, For almost every species imaginable (LM included), although you already know that


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> The Non-Impounded section of the river (Scioto) just North fishes Excellent, For almost every species imaginable (LM included), although you already know that


No doubt AJ! 

I wasn't implying that the Scioto isn't an excellent fishery. Rather, I was inferring that the Confluence pool was a unique stretch that offered a diverse habitat that isn't common on the Scioto. That diversity created an above average fishery.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> No doubt AJ!
> 
> I wasn't implying that the Scioto isn't an excellent fishery. Rather, I was inferring that the Confluence pool was a unique stretch that offered a diverse habitat that isn't common on the Scioto. That diversity created an above average fishery.


Agreed. 

If the end result of this project lacks any riveriene habitat improvements/modifications, as pictured below, im going to be extremely upset (to say the least). 










Shame on the City *if* they think they can get away with an attractive "Greenspace" while neglecting the River.

This is what I was expecting in 2015 (or at least something close). Again if there is no *natural* pool-riffle-run sequence put in place im going to be pissed.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I feel the same way as mike. I know us bass guys dont have much support on this site as it is primarily a multi species forum. I get that, not everyone shares the excitement mike and i do on bass fishing. Thats ok because i respect that people love fishing for other species. For the guys wanting this to happen to the river, i hope you guys dont get bamboozled, then we all get the shaft. A unique fishery lost and a not so exciting flow running through down town. I would be willing to bet the city is more worried about creating greenspace than a first class river fishery for smallmouth, white bass, saugeye and catfish. I guess we should stay optimistic but i really am skeptical. For the record i did not fish downtown but a handful of times so im not wining about loosing my honeyhole, i just knew what we had down there. I would not put my ranger in at that horrible ramp anyway.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I highly doubt the river will look like that when finished. These rendered images tend to be way off... They are focusing more on water level than riffle/run/pool structure.

Maybe some of the non-naturalist types THINK it will look like that...but give them a few floods in a row and they'll realize the river is in charge. Good luck mowing over thousands of chunks of driftwood and other flood items!

Now, it may look like that early on, but we have the benefit of them planting trees and slowing erosion early, whereas in a natural situation the river does what it wants and cuts away tons of topsoil. It'll be nice, I'm almost willing to bet on it.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey what if we had an OGF willow-planting event once things settle down?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> I highly doubt the river will look like that when finished. These rendered images tend to be way off... They are focusing more on water level than riffle/run/pool structure.
> 
> Maybe some of the non-naturalist types THINK it will look like that...but give them a few floods in a row and they'll realize the river is in charge. Good luck mowing over thousands of chunks of driftwood and other flood items!
> 
> Now, it may look like that early on, but we have the benefit of them planting trees and slowing erosion early, whereas in a natural situation the river does what it wants and cuts away tons of topsoil. It'll be nice, I'm almost willing to bet on it.


I have to agree. I wouldn't get too bent out of shape about it yet, ack. It's an artist's rendering and I'd be willing to bet that he was tasked with showing what all the nice green stuff that they plan to put *along* the river is going to look like, not the river itself.


----------



## Cols Downtown Development (Dec 10, 2013)

Nell here with the Columbus Downtown Development Corporation, following up on the riffle and pool questions. Although it's hard to show in renderings, the newly formed river channel will have pools and riffles like a naturally flowing river or stream. Read more about the depth of these pools and riffles and the pace of construction by visiting our website, SciotoGreenways.com, clicking on Frequently Asked Questions at the top of the homepage, and then clicking on the question, "How long will construction of the Scioto Greenways take?" If you have any questions that you think should be added to our Frequently Asked Questions page, please submit them using form on the Contact Us page on our website, SciotoGreenways.com. (Apologies for not quoting previous posts or providing links. Since this is my first post, the system will not allow me to post links.)


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Nell, thanks for joining this board. People wonder why I'm on a fishing board, when i don't fish, but the people here spend more time around the streams than anyone else. They are the best source of news and observations about the streams.


----------



## Cols Downtown Development (Dec 10, 2013)

FOSR said:


> Hi Nell, thanks for joining this board. People wonder why I'm on a fishing board, when i don't fish, but the people here spend more time around the streams than anyone else. They are the best source of news and observations about the streams.


Thanks for the welcome note, FOSR!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Cols Downtown Development said:


> Thanks for the welcome note, FOSR!


Please let the information go both ways. You can learn from what these board members have to say, but you can also provide fresh information from CDDC that could answer questions that arise here.

One thing - maybe some of your input might belong in the Central Ohio fishing reports section, since it's location-specific. I started this thread in The Lounge which is state-wide, in hopes of generating discussion about similar dam removal projects in Ohio.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I got a bit of news from a CRPD planning administrator about this project. She said the scope of work does not extend upstream past the docks at the North Bank Pavillion - so everything upstream, to the confluence and up both the Scioto and Olentangy stems, will be left to settle into the new flow pattern on its own.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I got a bit of news from a CRPD planning administrator about this project. She said the scope of work does not extend upstream past the docks at the North Bank Pavillion - so everything upstream, to the confluence and up both the Scioto and Olentangy stems, will be left to settle into the new flow pattern on its own.


Sounds good to me, looks decent up there already.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Let's see what the rivers look like after a few high flows, they''ll probably carve through that mud in a few different ways over time. There should be some great potential for organizing some planting events once things settle down.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Cols Downtown Development said:


> Nell here with the Columbus Downtown Development Corporation, following up on the riffle and pool questions. Although it's hard to show in renderings, the newly formed river channel will have pools and riffles like a naturally flowing river or stream. Read more about the depth of these pools and riffles and the pace of construction by visiting our website, SciotoGreenways.com, clicking on Frequently Asked Questions at the top of the homepage, and then clicking on the question, "How long will construction of the Scioto Greenways take?"


From the link:


> _Construction of the Scioto Greenways will take two years and is set to be completed in the fall of 2015. Throughout construction, many activities will take place &#8211; the Main Street Dam will be removed, the channel of the Scioto River will be sculpted and restored forming new pools (deep water areas *14 to 18 feet deep*) and *riffles (shallow areas, four to six feet deep)* like those in a naturally formed river channel, new river banks will be constructed using fill removed from the river channel and imported fill, and pathways will be constructed and landscaped._


This is exactly what I had envisioned from the get go. Sorry for jumping the gun there, just had yet to come across any mention of "riffles/pools" then saw the final picture and thought "Don't tell me they're not going to restore it!" - I should have known better. Honestly didn't think I would live long enough to see a project of this scale take place. Always figured the 5th ave Dam on the Olentangy would come out, never thought I would see the removal of the downtown lowheads/restoration of the downtown Scioto. Hats off to you and the City of Columbus. Honestly one of the main reasons I have decided to stay here for the long-term is Columbus's on-going commitment to making the City a healthier,prettier place. Not every City operates on the same principles, im sad to say...

Got one last burning question....When's Greenlawn coming out? Man alive you take out Greenlawn and you're going to have untold amounts of "new" species migrating upstream and into downtown. While it's generally not talked about alot on here, Greenlawn and the Scioto to the South hold excellent concentrations of numerous gamefish. Game fish that have been long-extirpated from the Scioto to the North. Removing Greenlawn would allow them to run clear up to the Olentangy/Scioto(Fork) and take up residence. Honestly such a move would likely establish the whole downtown strech (as well as the Campus strech on the Olentangy) as a renowned "Cityside"/Urban river fishery, similar to that of streams that run through major cities in Wisconsin/Minnesota...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I looked around yesterday - this used to be stagnant water.

We're waiting to see what this weekend of heavy rain will do to the thick muck.

BTW there's a lot of fresh beaver sign in the area.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I looked around yesterday - this used to be stagnant water.
> 
> We're waiting to see what this weekend of heavy rain will do to the thick muck.
> 
> BTW there's a lot of fresh beaver sign in the area.


That water looks pretty dang good for the Scioto. It'll muddy up this weekend but now I would think it will clear quicker...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I was using a trick - a polarized filter on the camera, with an effect like polarized sunglasses where you can see past the surface glare into the water.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FOSR said:


> I was using a trick - a polarized filter on the camera, with an effect like polarized sunglasses where you can see past the surface glare into the water.


That's cool. Heck, it looks like a real, natural river! Wish we could get something like this going on the Mahoning. The fish have come back big time, but the bottom is still a lot of muck and sludge, some of it toxic. There was talk of a dredging project some years ago, but it went by the boards. However, a large concrete structure, more than a low head dam, but it functions much the same, is going to be removed at Lowellville. They've been catching walleye, smallies and muskie down there. From Lowellville to the PA state line is a fabulous stretch of river. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

10TV interviewed me and others yesterday. I was on the Main St. bridge; the water was rushing by really fast.

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/01/15/columbus-downtown-development-greenway.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FOSR said:


> 10TV interviewed me and others yesterday. I was on the Main St. bridge; the water was rushing by really fast.
> 
> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/01/15/columbus-downtown-development-greenway.html




good report and now i can even say the name of the river correctly


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> good report and now i can even say the name of the river correctly


ya mean it's not pronounced "skee-oto"? lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Went scouting today, and boy did that flood clean things up. Alot of the sediment/muck (that I could see) has been washed away, and the river(s) have rapidly begun to clean themselves up. 

Note the picture below; the left is before the flood, the right is after. While the water may be lower in the "after" pic note the gravel hump (along the inside right bridge piling) and riffle under the bridge have completely disappeared. Also note a new riffle has formed just above the bridge. I expect similar outcomes all along the Scioto/Olentangy once the snow/ice clears (hopefully here in a few days). I'll keep this thread updated as more and more is revealed.













And some sexy Scioto Wipers for Good measure:


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Here are some fresh images from today

They're getting closer to setting up the new riverbanks. This is looking north from the Town St. bridge.










Dozing fill to widen the bank in front of COSI/Genoa Park (notice the supervisor and dozer operator are watching the guy with the shovel spreading it out) 










Dozing riprap into the river north of the Broad St. bridge










And this is the old dam site, as seen looking downstream from the Main St. bridge. They definitely have not removed all of the roots of the dam. so boaters beware. I'm surprised at how much drop there is in the river at two points, here and under the bridge where I was standing to take this pic


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I went down today on lunch and things are moving along. I guess there is a ton metal left over from the old west broad bridge that they are pulling out in this picture. The north side of the bridge has rock almost past mid way for a good 100 yards. 

As you can see they have started to fill infront of cosi now. Things are a mess but they are deffently moving along at a good pace.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Went down again today and things are starting to shape up. The river is only 10-15 yards wide at a few points, with a lot of gravel bottom where the water is moving. If the iron in the water was replaced with logs, it would be a sexy fishing spot!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Isn't it surprising how much flow it shows now? The stagnant muddy pool is gone.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

More shots, from 8/9/14


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its been about 20 years since ive walked around down in that area, that is amazing how different it looks. thanks for the pictures. brings back memories.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Weren't they supposed to put a public boat ramp in around the COSI area? Do you know if that's still in any of the near future plans?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

polebender said:


> Weren't they supposed to put a public boat ramp in around the COSI area? Do you know if that's still in any of the near future plans?


There's still the city ramp at the end of Nationwide Blvd., but it's downrated to non-motorized watercraft. I don't know about any other designed access points yet, but they're certainly not done with the banks along COSI.

And it's rougher upstream, along Vets. Lots of tires in riverbed that has been graded, which suggests to me that the new rate of flow is washing down tires that used to be stuck in the sediments upstream, around the junkyards.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

A quick update, I was scouting around the confluence yesterday for a litter cleanup on 4/20. The lower water level exposed a lot of trash that used to be structure. We expect 50+ volunteers. It was a bear to get a permit and we were not allowed to plant anything.

There's at least one defunct homeless camp.

The pic of the Olentangy flowing under the bridge really shows the change. That used to be a stagnant pool and now it's a flowing river. It's a little high since the Delaware dam was cranking ~2,000 CFS.

All of these pics have a dark smudge in the middle of the image, I don't know why. I took more pics today and it's gone.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

That homeless camp isn't defunct, that guy still lives there. He's actually gotten violent on occasion when we go down to fish, to the point we've had to call the Police (who never showed up).

FYI they've put some giant riffle structure in just underneath/past Broad St. Bridge, pretty crazy looking


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We can't go downstream past the north bank park pavilion.

No one was in that camp when we were there, but if someone is, I'll just ask what can go.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> No one was in that camp when we were there, but if someone is, I'll just ask what can go.


Just be careful, we didn't say a word to the guy and he started flipping out, yelling jibberish and throwing rocks at us...Pretty sure he has some severe issues.

Really REALLY wish Columbus would patrol that corridor down near the confluence more often, ive seen alot of really sketchy characters wondering around under the 33 bridge area.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Just be careful, we didn't say a word to the guy and he started flipping out, yelling jibberish and throwing rocks at us...Pretty sure he has some severe issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Really REALLY wish Columbus would patrol that corridor down near the confluence more often, ive seen alot of really sketchy characters wondering around under the 33 bridge area.



I threw rocks at u because u were fishing my spot!! Raaaaaaaaar booogitty booogitty


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Just be careful, we didn't say a word to the guy and he started flipping out, yelling jibberish and throwing rocks at us...Pretty sure he has some severe issues.
> 
> Really REALLY wish Columbus would patrol that corridor down near the confluence more often, ive seen alot of really sketchy characters wondering around under the 33 bridge area.


I don't doubt it. Back in the day he's be one of the guys who would be taken to the nearest "receiving" hospital for the mentally ill where he'd get three hots and a cot, a roof over his head, and supervision to make sure he took his meds. Once the ACLU got done "proving" that this was discrimination these people then became free to wander the streets and sleep under bridges. Isn't it a wonderful world?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Just reading through this old thread. Although we projected some cool items would be unearthed and the fish diversity would improve, it’s cool to think about what it is now. It’s quite the fishery and is still changing. Still very deep in spots!


----------

